# Montana Retriever Club FT



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Any word on whats going on?


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

All i know is that the Open winner is "Miz", owned by Kathy Berdan and handled by Kenny Trott! Yippee Miz!! 
________
Herbal Vaporizer Forum


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure, but I heard Ted Shih won the AM......anyone have any of the weekend results?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

is miz -mizpah miss?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open Results

1) FC/AFC Mizpah Ms. O: Berdan H: Trott
2) FC/AFC Wood River's Heir Apparent O: Freuhling H: Remein
3) Hardscrabble Carbunnation O: Rasmussen H: Erhardt
4) FC/AFC Tartan's Prime Time O: Howard H: Trott

Do not know JAMS

Amateur Results

*1) AFC Freeridin Wowie Zowie O/H: Shih, qualifies for National Amateur*
2) FC/AFC Yellowstone's Dust Devil O/H: Brown
3) FC/AFC Emberain Beau Geste O/H: Rasmussen
4) FC Catalina's Miss Monica O/H: Berdan

Too late to report all JAMS, Sorry

Ted


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats on the win Ted...And for qualifying for the National!!!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

THREE dogs in the Natl Am! WOW.

BIG Congrats, Ted. Keep the streak going at the Natls!


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats Ted!

William


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*congratz*

*Congratz Ted!!! 3 dogs qualified for the National am is AWESOME!!  

Aaron*


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

3 Dogs?????????????
Wretched excess.

Really, congratualtions to the dogs and you.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats Ted and Kenny! Nice weekend...

fp


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

any Derby results or Qual ?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

AM Third!! Congratulations, Judy and "Beau"!! 

3) FC/AFC Emberain Beau Geste O/H: Rasmussen


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

sueley said:


> *3 Dogs?????????????
> Wretched excess.*
> 
> Really, congratualtions to the dogs and you.


HAHAHAHAHA

Sorry, Ted, but that's funny! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Good luck at the Am!!!!!!!!

M


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

*Re: congratz*



Aaron Homburg said:


> *Congratz Ted!!! 3 dogs qualified for the National am is AWESOME!!
> 
> Aaron*


Wow...that IS awesome! 8) Congratulations, Ted!!


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

does anyone have the qual or Derby results?


----------

